# Βουλή



## deerdock

Θα μπορούσε να μεταφραστεί ο όρος αυτός με περισσότερη ακρίβεια ως "popular council"; Το λέω γιατί ο όρος "parliament" δεν ταιριάζει σημασιολογικά με τον όρο "βουλή". Οι δύο θεσμοί ήταν διαφορετικοί οπωσδήποτε.


----------



## Konstantinos

Το κοινοβούλιο δεν είναι το perliament;


----------



## deerdock

Konstantinos said:


> Το κοινοβούλιο δεν είναι το perliament;



"Βουλή" και "κοινοβούλιο" δεν είναι συνώνυμα στα νεοελληνικά για το "parliament", ή υπάρχουν διαφορές;


----------



## ireney

Μιλάμε για την Βουλή των Ελλήνων για παράδειγμα; Γιατί σ' αυτή την περίπτωση η βουλή είναι το κοινοβούλιο και τα δύο είναι το parliament.


----------



## deerdock

Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι η κλασική βουλή της αρχαιότητας, ως θεσμός, διέφερε από to parliament. Εγώ λέω ότι δόθηκε καταχρηστικά ο όρος "βουλή" για να μεταφραστεί ο όρος "parliament", όπως δόθηκε καταχρηστικά ο όρος "δημοκρατία" για να μεταφραστεί ο όρος "republic". Και ρωτάω, Θα ήταν πιο ακριβές ο όρος "popular council" για τη βουλή;


----------



## ireney

Αχά! Τώρα κατάλαβα. Μιλάμε για την αρχαία βουλή. Αν μιλάμε για την Εκκλησία του Δήμου, αυτό μεταφράζεται ως Assembly. Ο όρος "Βουλή" χρησιμοποιούνταν για σώματα όπως η Βουλή των πεντακοσίων. Αυτό μεταφράζεται ως Council (of the 500 or whatever) ή, σπανίως, ως Boule. Δεν θεωρώ καταχρηστική λοιπόν την χρήση του όρου για τη σημερινή Βουλή. Άλλωστε δεν έχουμε πλέον άμεση δημοκρατία


----------



## deerdock

ireney said:


> Δεν θεωρώ καταχρηστική λοιπόν την χρήση του όρου για τη σημερινή Βουλή



Εγώ την θεωρώ καταχρηστική διότι η σημερινή "βουλή" δεν έχει πλέον συμβουλευτικό χαρακτήρα. Οι σημερινοί βουλευτές είναι συντάκτες του νόμου, καθώς επίσης και ψηφοφόροι του νόμου.



ireney said:


> Άλλωστε δεν έχουμε πλέον άμεση δημοκρατία



Κατ' εμέ, και κατά παλαιών διανοητών, η μόνη δημοκρατία είναι η  άμεση.


----------



## ireney

Μα η λέξη "βουλή" δεν σημαίνει μόνο "συμβουλεύω" ούτε είχαν όλες οι αρχαίες βουλές τις ίδιες αρμοδιότητες οπότε πώς καθορίζουμε ποιά η αρχική σημασία της "βουλής" σε πολιτικό πλαίσιο ώστε να πούμε ότι η σημερινή χρήση είναι καταχρηστική;


----------



## deerdock

ireney said:


> Μα η λέξη "βουλή" δεν σημαίνει μόνο "συμβουλεύω" ούτε είχαν όλες οι αρχαίες βουλές τις ίδιες αρμοδιότητες οπότε πώς καθορίζουμε ποιά η αρχική σημασία της "βουλής" σε πολιτικό πλαίσιο ώστε να πούμε ότι η σημερινή χρήση είναι καταχρηστική;



Οι αρχαίες βουλές πράγματι διέφεραν από πόλη σε πόλη, αλλά είναι σίγουρο ότι δεν είχαν το ρόλο του αποφασιστή. Ως εκ τούτου, διέφεραν ουσιωδώς από το parliament, το οποίο είναι όργανο ενός μεγαλύτερου συστήματος (δηλαδή, το κοινοβουλευτικό σύστημα).


----------

